# Help finding VCU for chinese engine and controller..



## boznz (Aug 22, 2018)

Got the same motor but I'm using the P&S Controller to drive it. Only had it going at 36V so far as I still need to get my batteries and capacitor sorted (note to self, must do a video next time I get it all running)

Your going to have to get technical as the CAN commands the inverter expects are probably unique and I doubt you are going to find anything off the shelf unless the supplier has a test board or program they can give you. The guy I dealt with in china Zach (at [email protected]) was quite helpful and may be able to supply what you want.

If not then there are other ways to do this such as using one of the CAN analyser software packages to construct and play back the message, however the best way I think would be to get an Arduino and a CAN shield and modify one of the many CAN bus programs programs out there to create the messages the controller wants, a fairly modest programmer should be able to write this for you if you cannot do it yourself and there are lots of forums and people who can help. Sparkfun sell all the parts and have good example documentation to get you started. This is the best option as once you have the Arduino controlling the inverter then it is a small step to connect a throttle pedal to one of the Arduino inputs and get it working in the car.

On the good side it looks like a nice motor, I was surprised how well constructed mine was.


----------



## Rafa (Nov 5, 2018)

boznz said:


> Got the same motor but I'm using the P&S Controller to drive it. Only had it going at 36V so far as I still need to get my batteries and capacitor sorted (note to self, must do a video next time I get it all running)
> 
> Your going to have to get technical as the CAN commands the inverter expects are probably unique and I doubt you are going to find anything off the shelf unless the supplier has a test board or program they can give you. The guy I dealt with in china Zach (at [email protected]) was quite helpful and may be able to supply what you want.


Hi, thanks for your reply

I will contact Zack and ask for directions, and ask my friend to take a look at the programing. =)


----------



## kevinjclancy (Sep 25, 2017)

I am also going to purchase the same motor and controller. I just can not understand why they just don't provide the name of a person that they sell to who can explain how they sorted this out. I am afraid to do the deal and then feel so stupid when I don't know how to even hook up the throttle? 

I like the motor and the controller they are offering. It looks nice and it is relatively light for a 25KW motor and has what should be decent torque.

The cabling set up is sexy if i must use a proper descriptive. it clicks in, looks waterproof and takes a lot of the work out of wiring up - 

I am happy to get involved and publish / share my story - I just need to know it will not end in a go nowhere money pit.


----------



## Rafa (Nov 5, 2018)

kevinjclancy said:


> I am also going to purchase the same motor and controller. I just can not understand why they just don't provide the name of a person that they sell to who can explain how they sorted this out. I am afraid to do the deal and then feel so stupid when I don't know how to even hook up the throttle?
> 
> I like the motor and the controller they are offering. It looks nice and it is relatively light for a 25KW motor and has what should be decent torque.
> 
> ...


trust me, the VCU thing is a pain in the.. seller will not provide help on this matter, really hope I can make this thing work using the GEVCU..


----------



## kevinjclancy (Sep 25, 2017)

I believe you - I don't understand why the seller cant be more helpful - I was hoping that if someone like you or myself could break through the mystery and sort this out. I wrote to Canlab http://www.rs.canlab.cz/ - he wrote back 

"You have to buy finished product ready to assembly to Your equipment. We have no this kind of products. It is not problem to developed new HW with this function, but it is expensive. And another problem is certification of it."

do you have any idea what an HW is?


----------



## Emyr (Oct 27, 2016)

HW = hardware?


----------



## kevinjclancy (Sep 25, 2017)

Quote for 1 time set up is 10G - USD that is like $18000 New Zealand dollars 

OMG really? I wish I lived in his world


----------

